# Trying to find home for imprinted dove-UK



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm getting in touch with all my bird friendly contacts to see if anyone can help-I want to try and rehome my imprinted collared dove because I can't give him the time and attention he deserves, I can't rehab as well as spend time with him. He was brought to me 3 years ago as an adult, after flying up to people in a factory, he bonded to me within a week or two and since then he sees me as his mate, he is a true imprint, and does not see himself as a bird, he attacks other collared doves, he is very possessive of me and is upset if he sees me with anyone else. He is a sweetie.
It has become increasingly hard to keep him because whereas I used to put him in the aviary with the feral pigeons a lot it has become difficult as he attacks/threatens any young woodpigeons I put in there now, I used to have several woodies in that aviary and I think it helped Dovey to not bully them as there was a group of them but I no longer have those long term woodies and he can suss when a bird is vulnerable, he is having to be caged a lot which isn't fair on him and is stressing me as I hate to see him miserable. Also I am stressed about my neighbours as he coos A LOT of the time, and it is loud and persistent, I live on a housing estate. My neighbours are NOT bird friendly.
I had 2 offers to take him but they weren't the right places. One place was going to release him!
It will be hard to part with him as I love him very much, but it would make me happy to know he was happier with someone else.
What he needs is another person to bond with, preferably female, have a feeling he may just get aggressive when males are around, and to be able to spend time in the house, he could also have time in an aviary with feral pigeons. This would be on the understanding that if he didn't bond to his new human then we could sort out a plan B between us, or he could come back to me.
This dove can NEVER be released as he will just fly up to people, which is why I have him in the first place!
I don't want to resort to PTS if at all possible.
If you can help please e-mail me at [email protected] Or if you can help with transport at all. I am in Devon.
Thank you.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

You know I'm new to the board and new mom to a set of pigeons that Reti sent me and I love them. I didn't know what PTS meant at the time, and when I woke up this morning it hit me like a ton of bricks. PUT TO SLEEP. I honestly can't believe that someone would put to sleep a healthy animal that you are suppose to love and you have said it loves you. I hope you find another solution or please find another solution. Don't let this bird down. mindy


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Easy for you to say mindy, other people say it too but they don't offer to help. Tell me what sort of life it is for a bird to be kept in a cage most of the time? You don't know me so please don't judge me. I didn't say that to PTS would be an easy or quick decision but one come about after years of worrying about him. As a person who is vegan and adores birds and animals I only PTS when I know a bird (or animal) is suffering. I ALWAYS put all birds' needs before my own, they ALWAYS come first. I do what is best for the bird. You aren't here, you can't see the situation.
It is not easy to find a good home for this bird, only the best place and person will do and after a long time searching I still haven't found the right person.
I said it might come to it PTS because I wanted to get across how desperate the situation had become, I was desperate to find him a good home and wanted to be taken seriously, it would be as a last resort and only if I really felt he couldn't bear being caged up for the next 10 years.
If there is no quality of life, or very little, how is that a good thing, how is that a caring thing?!! Sometimes we have to make horrible decisions to end suffering, it is part of caring!!!!! It is cruel to keep an unhappy bird caged up.



Mindy said:


> You know I'm new to the board and new mom to a set of pigeons that Reti sent me and I love them. I didn't know what PTS meant at the time, and when I woke up this morning it hit me like a ton of bricks. PUT TO SLEEP. I honestly can't believe that someone would put to sleep a healthy animal that you are suppose to love and you have said it loves you. I hope you find another solution or please find another solution. Don't let this bird down. mindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Ali,

Like Mindy I missed the PTS bit ... surely you wouldn't!

I can't offer it a home as I can't have it inside because of pigeon lung disease and I have two bird hating cats, I can't have it in the doviary because it would attack my disabled doves and I can't have it in the aviary as I have doves in there, although there is plenty of room for them to get away from him if it came down to that.

How about putting the baby woodies in the woodie aviary rather than with the ferals or putting the dove in with the adult woodies? Or keeping it inside during the baby bird season and putting it with the ferals once there are no more baby woodies? 

Our Poppet was imprinted on humans when we received her four years ago, since then has been completely fixated on John and aggressive towards other doves, but this year another dove became besotted with her and after a few months she has become tolerant of him, cool towards John and has layed two eggs.

If he went to another home even if it is in an aviary he might become milder and eventually accept another dove as his mate.

Please give him this chance.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ali, it might not be that horrible to keep him in a cage and give him only supervised time out. Many pet birds are kep in cages and they do fine.
My darling ringneck Yodi is in love with me and he will attack doves and worse the pigeons. I had two accidents with him when he got attacked by the pigeons as he won't leave them alone. Since the last attack I keep him in a cage and he is doing fine.
I got him the largest cage I could fit in my bird room, he has his bath, perches and toys and he can watch the birds when locked up. I give him time out when I clean the room, each day for 3-4 hours. Even when his cage is open he sometimes doesn't even come out, he got used to live in the cage and shows no signs of distress being locked up.
I felt like you do at first, I hated the idea of him being in a cage for the rest of his life, but he doesn't mind it and he is safe and happy.
There is always a solution.

Reti


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

If no one has a better solution for your dove I could take up on him. I can see he has some bad habits but with time and patience he should get over them

I got 2 males pigeons that don't get along so I had to separate the aviary for them. Even though they don't get along they do appreciate each others company, they constantly talk with one another and in fine days they even snuggle into one another between the wires, some other days they bite one another heads off through the bars lol. Problem is that one of the birds is too week to stand up for itself if they fight, because of a bad wing so they must be separated. I bring them only shortly in the house because my husband is allergic to them but we both love our birds. Now I am going to get a hen for them to share as they are desperate for females from someone here.

Anyway, I also got a spare room for them in the house for the winter.

I can extend my aviary to accommodate your bird too if he does not get along with my ones. 

I get loads of pigeons in my garden that literally spend their days talking to my ones and Tipsey the one with the bad wing is one happy pigeon, he gets to walk and interact in the garden with the feral ones up close and personal lol under my watch. My other one Piggi he can fly and he is one smart bird, he used to be wild but he is tame and used to humans but not to the point that he is naive, he escaped and he comes back. Now when I get the hen for him especially he will get outside to fly free more often, once he bonds with a hen he will keep coming back. I don't want to imprison him because he is perfectly able to go outside.

Though I am sure your best option with your dove is to have someone that wants him as a pet and keep him around in the house full time, thing I can not do but I can sure take him on and see what happens.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Boy Ali, got your feathers ruffled didn't I. I just think that if you loved this bird, you would find a way PERIOD. Like Reti said, they really don't mind being locked up as long as they can have SOME free flight time. I'm sure if you ask the bird would you rather be put to sleep or be stuck in a pen, he is going to pick the pen. If you lived in the states, I would help you in a new york second. If alittle money could help you, I'll send you some. If there is another way of helping you, please let me know. I want to help. But please don't put your pet bird down. I'm sorry you got mad but I'm mad too. mindy


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Chriss80, we were writing at the sametime, Thank you for offering to help this dove. I hope something can be worked out. mindy


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi, thanks for the offer, but he won't be happy unless he is with the human he is bonded to, and I feel bad that I can't be with him like he wants me to be, sadly it is just impossible to rehab as well as give him the time he deserves. I don't see him as having bad habits as such, and they're not habits he will grow out of as he is at least 4 years old, he will never mix with other birds as he imprinted and not merely tame  He has never appreciated collared doves or pigeon company in the 3 years I have had him, not his fault of course, he was clearly hand raised incorrectly, I feel sorry for him, he is a healthy bird who should have had his freedom.

Yes male pigeons may fight if there are no females to distract them! Make sure you get more than one female as they will fight over her! Male pigeons don't share their females!




chriss80 said:


> If no one has a better solution for your dove I could take up on him. I can see he has some bad habits but with time and patience he should get over them
> 
> I got 2 males pigeons that don't get along so I had to separate the aviary for them. Even though they don't get along they do appreciate each others company, they constantly talk with one another and in fine days they even snuggle into one another between the wires, some other days they bite one another heads off through the bars lol. Problem is that one of the birds is too week to stand up for itself if they fight, because of a bad wing so they must be separated. I bring them only shortly in the house because my husband is allergic to them but we both love our birds. Now I am going to get a hen for them to share as they are desperate for females from someone here.
> 
> ...


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

You were quick to judge me! Frankly I get upset with people who don't know what they're talking about. You haven't read my posts properly. How do you know whether this particular bird likes being in a cage or not?! Have you met him?! He has damaged his leg from bouncing up and down in his cage trying to get out, he now limps. Most rehabbers don't keep any wild bird in captivity long term as it is seen as cruel, most humans put themselves and their needs first when it comes to birds and animals, something which greatly distresses me. I have seen many miserable birds in captivity and it's something I feel very strongly about, you are so wrong to imply I don't care. There was no need to say you got my feathers ruffled, I already feel extremely upset about this dove and that just sounded spiteful.




Mindy said:


> Boy Ali, got your feathers ruffled didn't I. I just think that if you loved this bird, you would find a way PERIOD. Like Reti said, they really don't mind being locked up as long as they can have SOME free flight time. I'm sure if you ask the bird would you rather be put to sleep or be stuck in a pen, he is going to pick the pen. If you lived in the states, I would help you in a new york second. If alittle money could help you, I'll send you some. If there is another way of helping you, please let me know. I want to help. But please don't put your pet bird down. I'm sorry you got mad but I'm mad too. mindy


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi Reti, he sounds similar to Dovey, I am upset though as Dovey is confined to his cage for weeks at a time, depending on what birds are in the pigeon aviary at the time and whether it is safe to let him out there with them, also I have a problem with the neighbours and his cooing  And I can't let him fly around the bird shed when I'm in it as he will fly out as I have to keep going in and out.
It's something I have a big problem with-keeping birds caged long term 
I have been worrying about him and what to do for the best, for the last 2 years, I've had him for 3 years.



Reti said:


> Ali, it might not be that horrible to keep him in a cage and give him only supervised time out. Many pet birds are kep in cages and they do fine.
> My darling ringneck Yodi is in love with me and he will attack doves and worse the pigeons. I had two accidents with him when he got attacked by the pigeons as he won't leave them alone. Since the last attack I keep him in a cage and he is doing fine.
> I got him the largest cage I could fit in my bird room, he has his bath, perches and toys and he can watch the birds when locked up. I give him time out when I clean the room, each day for 3-4 hours. Even when his cage is open he sometimes doesn't even come out, he got used to live in the cage and shows no signs of distress being locked up.
> I felt like you do at first, I hated the idea of him being in a cage for the rest of his life, but he doesn't mind it and he is safe and happy.
> ...


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

So your solution is to put them to sleep. Like yesterdays trash, just get rid of them. Since you think they are unhappy caged. Your mad because I said I got your feathers ruffled. Are you kidding me, well I'm mad because the only solution you can come up with is having a healthy bird put to sleep. Chriss80 has offered to help. How do you know that the bird won't bond with them??? I think it should be given the chance instead of being put to sleep. I can't be the only one thinking this!!!!


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

I would only PTS as a last resort and if he were miserable caged up all the time, what sort of life is it stuck in a cage, I wouldn't want to be caged up, it would drive me insane, imagine all the instincts he has; wanting to mate, nest, fly, forage for food, a tough life in the wild it maybe but it is the life he was born/'designed' to do. Life in captivity isn't always what is best for the bird.
Dovey wouldn't be happy in your dove aviary anyway  That's the problem, or one of them, that I have here.
I don't have a woodie aviary, I had adult woodies in with my ferals but rehomed them last year as some of them cooed in the night loudly, remember I live on a council estate with bird hating neighbours. 
That's what I'm doing at the moment; keeping him caged during baby bird season, there's still the problem though that he coos most of the time when he is in the aviary and also that he's not happy unless he is with me, it's so sad  I want him to be happy.
I really can't see Dovey bonding with another dove, maybe it was easier with Poppet as she's female? But it would be wonderful if he did, it's hard to try it again though as he just goes for them, and it makes him worse when I am there as he's even more aggressive towards them then, possessive over me, but I daren't leave him alone with them.
I can't put the baby woodies in the dove/songbird aviary as I don't want big nervous birds crashing around a songbird aviary, have tried it! Worry about the tiddlers getting squashed.
I've tried putting nesting material in his cage but he's not very interested, and I put 2 pigeon eggs in there too but no interest! Where can you get Collared dove eggs from, if anywhere? He would love to mate with my hand 
I just can't see him accepting another dove as his mate if he was in another aviary if he hasn't been interested here? Not sure what difference it would make. He's showed no interest in 3 years. I can't expect anyone to take him if he's going to attack their doves.




cyro51 said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Like Mindy I missed the PTS bit ... surely you wouldn't!
> 
> ...


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Read my messages properly. Clearly PTS is not the only solution I have come up with is, I posted here trying to find someone who might be able to give him a better home than one in cage, like I have said many times he doesn't mix with birds, he attacks them, he is miserable with other birds, he wants to be in someone's house as a pet, not in an aviary. Dovey is an IMPRINT, imprints don't bond with other birds, he hasn't in at least 3 years so why would he now.




Mindy said:


> So your solution is to put them to sleep. Like yesterdays trash, just get rid of them. Since you think they are unhappy caged. Your mad because I said I got your feathers ruffled. Are you kidding me, well I'm mad because the only solution you can come up with is having a healthy bird put to sleep. Chriss80 has offered to help. How do you know that the bird won't bond with them??? I think it should be given the chance instead of being put to sleep. I can't be the only one thinking this!!!!


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

My life revolves around rehabbing birds, I am so passionate about it I am on the verge of losing my partner of 18 years, I am totally broke and my health has gone down the pan, and when thoughtless people like you say things which imply I don't care, yes it ruffles my feathers, you've got no idea what you're talking about. 



Mindy said:


> So your solution is to put them to sleep. Like yesterdays trash, just get rid of them. Since you think they are unhappy caged. Your mad because I said I got your feathers ruffled. Are you kidding me, well I'm mad because the only solution you can come up with is having a healthy bird put to sleep. Chriss80 has offered to help. How do you know that the bird won't bond with them??? I think it should be given the chance instead of being put to sleep. I can't be the only one thinking this!!!!


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Well Ali Black, in case you don't find another solution from what I reed I can defiantly offer the bird more then you can. I do love spending time with my birds interacting so they are not alone. He will have plenty of room to fly in the spare room and take turn on the aviary space until I extend it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Where can you get Collared dove eggs from, if anywhere?


Probably from me as Poppet and Jack don't seem inclined to incubate theirs. 

But I think that you should give him a chance with Chris. It is amazing how adaptable even imprinted birds are when they are with someone that can spend time with them and adapt to their needs. 

Cynthia


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I want to apologize for any rude comments I have made. Its just in the heat of the moment kinda deal, and then when I sit and think I feel bad I said those things. Please, Chriss80 has offered twice, and if it doesn't work out, then you'll get the bird back. But I really believe it deserves a chance with chriss80. 

Chriss80, thank you for stepping up and offering to help with this dove. I hope it works out. I think any offer should be looked at and tried before you put any animal to sleep. IMHO mindy


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

That's ok, I apologise for getting hot headed too, it is a highly emotive subject after all, and please don't worry I would never ever make any hasty decisions when it comes to the precious lives of these birds. I am VERY cautious before deciding to PTS any bird, and it is only after agonising for a very long time.



Mindy said:


> I want to apologize for any rude comments I have made. Its just in the heat of the moment kinda deal, and then when I sit and think I feel bad I said those things. Please, Chriss80 has offered twice, and if it doesn't work out, then you'll get the bird back. But I really believe it deserves a chance with chriss80.
> 
> Chriss80, thank you for stepping up and offering to help with this dove. I hope it works out. I think any offer should be looked at and tried before you put any animal to sleep. IMHO mindy


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Cynthia, would you consider boiling some eggs and sending them to me? If there was a way to keep Dovey happier than he is then I would dearly love to keep him, I don't actually want to part with him at all, it's just I have worried for so long about his happiness. It would be wonderful if he would sit on eggs, it would keep him occupied, I will try again to see if I can get him interested in nest building with me!
I am frightened of rehoming him, I had 2 other offers but it turned out one (the Retreat) were intending to release him, even though I explained the situation! And the other lady said she would spend a lot of time with him, but I found out from someone who knew her that although she is a lovely person she had said she would spend time with other imprinted birds which she had taken in and they were put in aviaries on their own 
I will consider Chris if the eggs don't work 
I don't have the woodie aviary anymore as I was no longer able to keep birds in the house, so I had to have a bird shed put up in place of the woodie aviary, down to 2 aviaries now.
After reading about Reti's dove I wonder if I was fretting too much about whether Dovey is ok in his cage, I was feeling horribly guilty about him, it still doesn't sit easy with me, the whole birds in cages idea, but maybe he is ok most of the time, I'm not sure! I don't want to part with him if at all possible.



cyro51 said:


> Probably from me as Poppet and Jack don't seem inclined to incubate theirs.
> 
> But I think that you should give him a chance with Chris. It is amazing how adaptable even imprinted birds are when they are with someone that can spend time with them and adapt to their needs.
> 
> Cynthia


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

I appreciate your kind offer Chris, at first I was worried you would just put him in the aviary and I'm sure he would be no happier than he is here, but if you have time to spend with him, which I don't? Are you at home a lot, not working full time, or rehabbing full time? It really frightens me rehoming him, I just posted a message to Cynthia here which explains why it's starting worrying me, well worrying more than I was before about rehoming him!
If the eggs don't work out, then I will be in touch, thank you 




chriss80 said:


> Well Ali Black, in case you don't find another solution from what I reed I can defiantly offer the bird more then you can. I do love spending time with my birds interacting so they are not alone. He will have plenty of room to fly in the spare room and take turn on the aviary space until I extend it.


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ali:

I am sorry you are facing this. I can tell this is not an easy decision either way for you! I have one pigeon, and she is clearly imprinted as well. She wants to be with and on me 24/7 but clearly, with two kids and a mini zoo, that is not feasible (although I spend as much time as I can with her.) We built her a cage, with a 'loft' and she seems quite happy in it (when she is in it). She also will choose sometimes to come out and then go back in on her own, so I know she is comfortable with it. I hope you can find a situation that will work for everyone. Good luck!


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Many thanks 




pappy1264 said:


> Ali:
> 
> I am sorry you are facing this. I can tell this is not an easy decision either way for you! I have one pigeon, and she is clearly imprinted as well. She wants to be with and on me 24/7 but clearly, with two kids and a mini zoo, that is not feasible (although I spend as much time as I can with her.) We built her a cage, with a 'loft' and she seems quite happy in it (when she is in it). She also will choose sometimes to come out and then go back in on her own, so I know she is comfortable with it. I hope you can find a situation that will work for everyone. Good luck!


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hello Ali,

Yes I am at home a lot, I am self employed and but my job is rather impredictable when I work. I rarely rehab birds, I don't have my hands full with them as I don't get to find that many ill. 

By the way you should really get your dove a mirror and a small bird like toy, it keeps my pigeons entertained for hours especially if you take it away for a few days and put it back in then they get the impression is something new all the time. Tipsey( the one with the broken wing) goes in and out of the aviary and keep bringing the toy twigs and sticks, I give him a garden walk everyday and hangs around my feet when I cook food lol.

Piggi is a sucker for peanuts and he will do anything for them. I get him in the living room with me for short times but also go into his aviary. Your dove can also join us in the living room, I just can't keep in him all day as it can leave dust and my husband is allergyc to animals. When is nice weather I catch him cuddled in with some wild feral bird trough the wire, I hope he does not catches anything but hey it makes him happy, ok this guy really needs a hen. I noticed my Tipsey just paicks when I take him in, I guess each bird with its own preferences.

So this is how things go around here on a small scale, I just got to see Mister Dove what hes like and that, I don't have a particular activity for him in mind. 
One though that comes in mind is to get him in a leash, I know this might sound a bit cruel but then he would be able to enjoy the garden also and more open space. I was going to put this is practice with Piggi but since I am will let him out I see no point.





AliBlack said:


> I appreciate your kind offer Chris, at first I was worried you would just put him in the aviary and I'm sure he would be no happier than he is here, but if you have time to spend with him, which I don't? Are you at home a lot, not working full time, or rehabbing full time? It really frightens me rehoming him, I just posted a message to Cynthia here which explains why it's starting worrying me, well worrying more than I was before about rehoming him!
> If the eggs don't work out, then I will be in touch, thank you


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Many thanks Chris, I'm going to try one or two things first to see if it helps, as I don't want to part with him if at all possible, the guilt of having him caged was getting to me, but then Reti says her dove is caged and seems ok, I have decided to take as few woodpigeons in as possible so that he can go out more again into the pigeon aviary.
To be honest I think a mirror would upset him he would think it a dove and attack it, and I wouldn't leash a bird for fear of injury, he doesn't even like being handled (he likes landing on me, but picking him up is a no no) so a leash would freak him out 



chriss80 said:


> Hello Ali,
> 
> Yes I am at home a lot, I am self employed and but my job is rather impredictable when I work. I rarely rehab birds, I don't have my hands full with them as I don't get to find that many ill.
> 
> ...


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi, let us know how is goes


----------

